# Has anyone tried these cheap surplus water cans?



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I love the price and that they are light colored but can't find any useful reviews, has anyone used these? 

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...MIxP_8lq-_4wIVRu5kCh0KswXUEAEYASACEgLUb_D_BwE


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

These are a much better can and deal IMHO, are you still doing Deso?


https://www.buylci.com/water-can-5-gallon.html


----------



## duck (Nov 4, 2008)

*Lost Subaru car keys*

Lost a set of Subaru car keys the weekend of July 13th in Salida / Buena Vista 
area


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> These are a much better can and deal IMHO, are you still doing Deso?
> 
> 
> https://www.buylci.com/water-can-5-gallon.html




+1 on these cans.. You can get the adapter spigot to make filling water bottles a breeze.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks bighorn, those are cheaper then I remember. 

Where can I find the spigot adaptor? I wasn't able to locate any on the LCI site. 

The main reason I'm drawn to this style is you can get a nice pour spout that doesn't store inside the can getting everyone's gooies in the water.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Fly By Night said:


> Thanks bighorn, those are cheaper then I remember.
> 
> Where can I find the spigot adaptor? I wasn't able to locate any on the LCI site.
> 
> The main reason I'm drawn to this style is you can get a nice pour spout that doesn't store inside the can getting everyone's gooies in the water.


https://cascaderivergear.com/shop/scepter-nozzle-for-water-containers/


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

looks like it's backordered there. nrs has them in stock but are $10 more


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I picked up the spout at REI. Cascade's price is better by ten bucks. A bit closer to the same price after dividends and all - or wait till one of the regular sales.


I contacted LCI to see if they might make one, and they sounded interested. It wouldn't be that hard. I wish LCI made the little jugs, too.


Don't forget, LCI stands for Lions Club International. They create jobs for people who are blind and vision impaired. You're doing good as well as getting a deal. Just order early; they seem to take a long time to ship. I think they wait until they have a critical mass to make a batch or something.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

+2 on the LCI water containers. Been using several of them for many years.

LCI is the way to go as far as buying these containers.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> These are a much better can and deal IMHO, are you still doing Deso?
> 
> 
> https://www.buylci.com/water-can-5-gallon.html


I just saw your Deso question, I have the time off and am in! 8)


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

I tried ordering the ones from lci last year, and they were back ordered for months, then when they were supposed to be in, yep, still back ordered. Ordered the same ones through Granger at pretty much the same price and if you have one close it’s free shipping to the store.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Critter70 said:


> I tried ordering the ones from lci last year, and they were back ordered for months, then when they were supposed to be in, yep, still back ordered. Ordered the same ones through Granger at pretty much the same price and if you have one close it’s free shipping to the store.



If you order $50 worth of goods from LCI (2 jugs and a hat), it is free shipping to your door.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Fly By Night said:


> I just saw your Deso question, I have the time off and am in! 8)



bring your new water jugs


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> bring your new water jugs



I placed my order last night for 3, paying $10 to ship two meant that the 3rd was half off so I went ahead and made free freight, hopefully they come in before the end of next month or I'll have to borrow some of the blue cubes where the spout stores inside the jug. ewwww!


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I ordered tan cans, I just called because you made me nervous, they are in stock and scheduled to ship. If you've been holding out now is the time to take the plunge.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I posted a link a while back to the LCI water cans on a 4Runner forum thread where people were paying close to $100 shipped to have Scepter branded jugs (which are exactly like the LCI ones) imported from Canada where that brand is manufactured. I hope I didn't create a rush on the LCI water cans! I've discovered that overlanding guys will pay ridiculous money for nearly anything that completes the look of their rigs, kind of the opposite of boaters who mostly seem to try and find less expensive and DIY ways to do the same thing.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

90Duck said:


> I've discovered that overlanding guys will pay ridiculous money for nearly anything that completes the look of their rigs


Never read a truer statement in my life....unfortunately I'm one of those "idiots"


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

AzPackrafter said:


> Never read a truer statement in my life....unfortunately I'm one of those "idiots"


Lol, yeah, I'm obviously spending time on one of those forums as well, trying to resist the siren's song of "upgrades" to a vehicle that can already do far more than it's driver is willing and able to attempt...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

They'll even pay for someone else to bolt that stuff to their truck. More then a few guys like Max Powell that are full time Youtubers covering the "Overlanding Lifestyle" and making enough money to buy houses and support families doing it.

I can't really talk...spent a lot of time and money building a rock crawler a while back.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

90Duck said:


> Lol, yeah, I'm obviously spending time on one of those forums as well, trying to resist the siren's song of "upgrades" to a vehicle that can already do far more than it's driver is willing and able to attempt...


I see you, and raise way too much monies I shouldn't have spent :roll:


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> They'll even pay for someone else to bolt that stuff to their truck. More then a few guys like Max Powell that are full time Youtubers covering the "Overlanding Lifestyle" and making enough money to buy houses and support families doing it.
> 
> I can't really talk...spent a lot of time and money building a rock crawler a while back.


_Some_ will....I'm in the minority, I did all the work to the truck myself. Only way you learn how to fix shit when it breaks is to first do your own work installing all your goodies


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

AzPackrafter said:


> _Some_ will....I'm in the minority, I did all the work to the truck myself. Only way you learn how to fix shit when it breaks is to first do your own work installing all your goodies


Totally. When I say I built a rock crawler...I actually made all the brackets and such myself. I had to buy rod ends and shocks and steering components...but the design was completely mine.

That said... with my current Tacoma...I'd buy stuff and bolt it on. Trying to keep it pretty close to stock though. We'll see how long I can resist. I do have some sliders sitting in the garage that I need to get around to installing and need to make a ladder rack to go around my topper so I can carry stuff on top of the truck.

When I said they pay to do it someone elses truck... I mean they support a guy who does Youtube videos about living the Overlanding lifestyle and so that he can bolt stuff on to their truck. Kinda crazy...but more power to him if its working.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Totally. When I say I built a rock crawler...I actually made all the brackets and such myself. I had to buy rod ends and shocks and steering components...but the design was completely mine.
> 
> That said... with my current Tacoma...I'd buy stuff and bolt it on. Trying to keep it pretty close to stock though. We'll see how long I can resist. I do have some sliders sitting in the garage that I need to get around to installing and need to make a ladder rack to go around my topper so I can carry stuff on top of the truck.
> 
> When I said they pay to do it someone elses truck... I mean they support a guy who does Youtube videos about living the Overlanding lifestyle and so that he can bolt stuff on to their truck. Kinda crazy...but more power to him if its working.


I hear ya on that...I'm proud to say mine is built, not bought!


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> These are a much better can and deal IMHO, are you still doing Deso?
> 
> 
> https://www.buylci.com/water-can-5-gallon.html


Bighorn,
Thanks for the heads up on these cans. I tried to order some on their website but kept getting a "404" error code. I called them and a helpful lady gave me the item # to order without having to access it on the nonworking link. They have the Desert Tan cans in stock, the others are on backorder.
The item # if anyone wants is 906396. $23 beats the $20 surplus French ones that smell like mildew. Free freight if you buy 3.
Peace,
The Capt


----------

